# Boyesen Power reeds in 25 Merc?



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Curious to know this myself. I've also thought about them for a long time but never wanted to be the guinea pig. 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://ms-marine-service.com/index.php?pg=high

Helped a neighbor install a set.
Afterwards he said it made his engine run smoother, idle better, go faster.
He was happy. If you like spending money or look for every possible way to
tweak your engine, go for it.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I think Blake uses them ...

Get them and let us know ;-)


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

They worked well in a 250 Honda dirtbike, sharper throttle response and ran with a smoothness.

Just make sure you get the replacement gasket for the reed cage!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I had one on my 25hp yamaha 2-stroke and 90hp merc 2-stroke.

The 25hp 2-stroke only made a quite bit differece from boysen reeds. I can feel sharper throttle response from crusing speed to WOT, really opens up when u sharp the throttle wide open means quicker hole shot and smoother but not much in different in horsepower and RPM and it's about the same.

Now I had a 90hp merc 2-stroke that's totally difference from 25hp 2-stroke.

My merc is 2002 merc 90hp saltwater when I add a boysen reeds and I gotta said wow! That's a big difference!

Boysen reeds really helps 90hp merc 2-stroke by a lot quicker holeshot (no more bogging to get up on plane), 3 MPH faster, 600 RPM more, smoother operation, fuel economy still about the same, and it's one powerful motor I ever owned than any 90hp in class! This motor never never let me down after 800 hours of really hard use.

4-strokes don't need a boyseen reeds.

Some 2-stroke may need a boyseen reeds.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

the sticker is the best part of the package that went on/in my motor. i cant tell a freaking difference. waste of $ imho for my 25 merc


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> the sticker is the best part of the package that went on/in my motor. i cant tell a freaking difference. waste of $ imho for my 25 merc


Well there you have it. Thanks for the info, kinda what I thought would happen unless there was an issue with the old ones..

Thanks

-T


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

did i mention how cool the sticker is! ;D


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Kyle,

Thanks for the honest reply and opinion. I was pretty sure you had them because of the stickers on your Merc. 
But as my local marina told me today, he would love the work but for the small maybe 10% improvement in a 20hp is hardly noticeable but that same 10% on a 100hp you can usually feel. He said they are probably a better add on for larger engines then the little ones we run on our micros. 

Topic done, put a fork in it ;D


----------

